# The Old Print Works (Brum)



## moonsi til (Feb 3, 2013)

A friend of mine puts on a free music night every fortnight at www.oldprintworks.org on the Moseley RD. The night is called Muzikstan and serves up a eclectic mixture of talent. I went last week and the 2 bands I saw Folie a Deux and Jolt were fab.

I thought some of you may be interested. The next one is this Thursday 7th Feb from 8pm. Wine/beer is served and food. I can't make this Thursday but will be going to the one after on the 21st.

*disclaimer..I have not asked permission to post this...it's a free night & I have posted on Urban for long time*


----------



## Kidda (Feb 5, 2013)

The Ort Cafe is a lovely little community place isn't it


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 11, 2013)

I love Ort too 

I've been with the kids in the day but I really fancy some adult evening time there. I can't make the 21st but the one after that I could. Urban Brum outing?


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 11, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> A friend of mine puts on a free music night every fortnight at www.oldprintworks.org on the Moseley RD. The night is called Muzikstan and serves up a eclectic mixture of talent. I went last week and the 2 bands I saw Folie a Deux and Jolt were fab.
> 
> I thought some of you may be interested. The next one is this Thursday 7th Feb from 8pm. Wine/beer is served and food. I can't make this Thursday but will be going to the one after on the 21st.
> 
> *disclaimer..I have not asked permission to post this...it's a free night & I have posted on Urban for long time*


 
A couple of my mates are regulars at Muzikstan.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd be up for a Urban Brum outing. They also have a slot at the Kings Heath fete on March 30th.


----------



## tryfan (Feb 17, 2013)

The Ort veggie breakfast is to die for


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 22, 2013)

Went here last night with mr steev and had a great time. It was their first birthday and newly reformed SKA band The Equators rocked the joint..


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm going again this Thursday (18th). Bands are 'Tang' and 'Flame Of Fervour'


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 17, 2013)

I may be up for this. Anyone else?


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 23, 2013)

I never noticed this thread before.  Up for the next one though!


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 23, 2013)

Lets make a date


----------



## purenarcotic (May 3, 2013)

Red Cat - I have a spare ticket to a live talk in June (either 7th or 8th) at 7PM given by Neil McGreggor, the director of the British Museum on their Heculanium and Pompeii exhibition.  It's streamed to cinemas across the country and I think it takes you round the exhibition after the talk so you can see bits of it without having to go. 

Fancy coming?


----------



## Red Cat (May 3, 2013)

yeh, why not?


----------



## moonsi til (May 13, 2013)

I reckon it will be a lively one this Thursday 16th. It's billed as a 'super special muzikstan' with founder Zirak Attack returning to the UK to play some gypsy tunes.

I will be there from about 8.30 with mr steev


----------



## moonsi til (May 17, 2013)

Muzikstan was super tonight and was packed full of dancing folk. I had a very tasty bargain veg chilli for £2 there too. In addition to being fortnightly they are doing a solstice muzikstan on june 21st and a festival on august 17th. I hope to attend both. For those that are interested please come along.....I promise you won't regret it.


----------



## Red Cat (May 17, 2013)

Yes I will try. I've got a nearly 2 year old and it only takes a few disturbed sleep nights here and there to make me feel like crap, unfortunately last week was one and I still hadn't recovered for last night. I'll put the next time on the calendar


----------



## MBV (May 24, 2013)

Sounds good on the 50 route too


----------



## moonsi til (May 30, 2013)

Its on again tonight but sadly I can't make it. There are 2 bands on. One called 'storm' and the other I can't remember! ...will check. It starts at 7pm but I'm usually there about 8-8.30 which is when the music has just started or just about to. They put on a nice big fire for the folk that need fresh air. Veg curry/chilli is always tasty at £2 plus plenty of cakes, booze and hot drinks.

The night is free with donations welcome...go along, enjoy it and support it.


----------

